# Busted Volume up button, how to flash radio?



## wrich73 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there anyway to push a radio via adb without having to press <Volume up> in the bootloader menu? Wife's old T-Bolt is pretty beat up (bought her an Iphone 4s for Christmas....) and even after taking the phone apart I still can't get the volume up button to function..down works fine though!


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

By taking it apart do you mean taking the volume button off? If you pop the button off you should still be able to press sensor with a pen point.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## wrich73 (Jun 21, 2011)

aczaplicki said:


> By taking it apart do you mean taking the volume button off? If you pop the button off you should still be able to press sensor with a pen point.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Its a pain, trying to do it through adb...


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

If I'm not understanding and misread I apologize n disregard. But if your wanting to switch radios couldn't you:
-load file onto PC
-connect phone n transfer file to SD
-use volume/down+power to get into hboot

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> If I'm not understanding and misread I apologize n disregard. But if your wanting to switch radios couldn't you:
> -load file onto PC
> -connect phone n transfer file to SD
> -use volume/down+power to get into hboot
> ...


True but once in bootloader it asks if you want to upgrade the file it located, if yes/ volume up must be pressed to continue.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Crap, my bad. Forgot bout that, thought you could loop thru using volume down to get to where you needed like CWM.

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## zhp pilot (Aug 28, 2011)

You can flash a radio using fastboot via PC. There's a thread that explains how to flash recovery via fastboot. The same principle can be applied to radios.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Enter the command for adb as the following (or go to the bootloader through whatever means you wish):

adb reboot bootloader

For LTE:
fastboot flash radio name-of-radio.img

For CDMA:
fastboot flash radio-cdma name-of-cdma-radio.img

Radios must be flash separately for fastboot. In other words, remove them from a zip container if they are in one.

do not turn off your device or unplug it while doing it. It may take a few minutes to flash each or more.


----------

